# Knife Cuts



## rich (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm having a hard time perfecting and understanding all the basic knife cuts (i.e. concasse, tourne, bias, oblique, etc). are there any website out there where i can see pictures or guide to help me understand these better?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Rich, check out Professional Cooking by Wayne Gisslen, there is a good section on basic knife cuts, complete with pictures. If you get this book get the third edition or newer.


----------



## rich (Nov 24, 2004)

thanks! i'll go check it out today.


----------



## blackandtan (Aug 20, 2004)

There is a 3D knife cut model set that has all the knife cuts. They make two kits one is Model Set II and the other Model Set IV. Here is the website that you can go to to order it http://www.ardculinary.com/products.html. The model kit IV has all all the classic cuts plus some additional ones. This kit really helped me get my knife cuts down.


----------

